# Filter too strong for betta



## rocktrns (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello I have a 10 gallon tank
1 Betta
4 Zebra danios
4 Neon Tetras
3 Cory cats
2 amino shrimp



I have had my filter for a while it is a penguin bio wheel 100 and I notice my betta hardly comes up to the top and always stays on one side of the tank. The filter is definetly too strong for him he cant even come up to eat he has to eat at the bottom because to current is too strong on the other side of the tank. What can I do to reduce this current without getting a new filter. I want to see my betta swim around freely.


----------



## Betta Fet (Apr 7, 2011)

Check the "Stickys" on this fourm...


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I would think that ur tank overstocked. I would separate the betta before it get sick. I have betta in 2.5 gall without filters i just do 100% water changes.
I also read about 4 thread from different people when betta stacked in it.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

You could try to baffle it (a sticky in this forum)
or you could try a clean sock over the intake tube


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> I would think that ur tank overstocked. I would separate the betta before it get sick. I have betta in 2.5 gall without filters i just do 100% water changes.
> I also read about 4 thread from different people when betta stacked in it.


That tank is definitely over stocked. You should choose between the cories, the tetras, and the danios. They can't all fit there :/


----------



## rocktrns (Dec 5, 2009)

They have been in there for about a year and I have had no problems.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It may seem fine, but it is definitely over stocked. You may not have had any problems, but keeping them all in there is a big risk. 

I highly suggest you get a larger tank.

Not only is the tank too small, but the filter isn't adequate for all those species. I suggest you go up a size to handle the bioload. Also, the tetras and danios should be in groups of at least five, and the cories in groups of at least four.


----------

